# Seminar Internet-Fernwartung



## MB connect line GmbH (5 Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

bei der Fernwartung von Gebäude- und Fertigungsanlagen stehen wir 
vor einem tiefgreifenden Wandel. Systeme mit konventioneller Modem-
technik zur punktuellen Fernwartung einzelner Steuerungen werden 
durch leistungsfähigere IP-basierte Lösungen ersetzt. Aber: 

Wie kann so eine Lösung aussehen?
Und was hat es mit VPN und IPSec auf sich?
Was genau ist und macht eine Firewall?

Diese Fragen und weitere Themen beantworten wir Ihnen ausführlich im 
halbtägigen Anwenderseminar "Internetfernwartung" von MB Connect Line, 
das deutschlandweit an mehreren Orten stattfindet. Neben den Grundlagen 
stehen praktische Fragen und Anwendungsbeispiele im Vordergrund. Im 
Rahmen einer Live-Demo präsentieren wir Ihnen die Fernwartung einer 
S7-300 von Siemens über mobiles Internet.

Die Teilnahme an den Anwenderseminaren ist kostenlos. Das Formular zur 
Registrierung, eine ausführliche Agenda sowie alle Veranstaltungsorte und 
Termine finden Sie auf *www.mbconnectline.de*. Sie sind herzlich eingeladen.

Aktuelle Termine:


23.06.2009 in 29339 Wathlingen
24.06.2009 in 47055 Duisburg
09.07.2009 in 91550 Dinkelsbühl
 Zur *Registrierung*.

*Über MB Connect Line GmbH
*
Seit über 10 Jahren ist MB Connect Line als bewährter Anbieter universeller 
Lösungen für die weltweite Fernwartung von Industrie- und Gebäude-
anlagen bekannt. Die *mbNET*- und *mbPOINT*-Systeme von MB Connect Line 
ermöglichen Ihnen den Zugriff auf alle wesentlichen Anlagenkomponenten. 
Mit einer großen Auswahl an Schnittstellen und Treibern dienen die Geräte 
als zentrale "Ansprechpartner" für den anlagenweiten Fernzugriff auf 
Bedienpanels, Regler, Antriebe und Umrichter bis hin zu S7-Steuerungen 
und Visualisierungs-PCs. Mit mbPOINT über Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindungen 
oder mit mbNET über sichere Internet-/VPN-Verbindungen realisieren Sie 
Ihre Fernwartung unternehmensweit nach einem einheitlichen Standard. 
Nutzen auch Sie die langjährige Erfahrung von MB Connect Line. Wir 
beraten Sie gerne.


----------

